# P99 Tactical Light+Laser



## Guest

Does anyone make a tactical light+laser that fits the newer P99's?


----------



## bigdude

Yes, Viridian Green Laser does. It's a laser/light combo. http://www.viridiangreenlaser.com/ it doesn't look like the original BA-5 laser, which looks real cool.


----------



## Guest

bigdude said:


> Yes, Viridian Green Laser does. It's a laser/light combo. (http://www.viridiangreenlaser.com/)...It doesn't look like the original BA-5 laser, which looks real cool.


bad link


----------



## Guest

I found it on their site. Pretty sweet product.


----------



## bigdude

Here is a picture of the Kemmer BA-5 laser which is no longer in production. The laser follows the geometry of the gun much better. If you look closely, this is an older model of the P99 before Smith and Wesson began importing Walther firearms. The slide is slightly different as well as the rails.


----------



## LAPD - Pep Streebeck

Thats a great looking laser. I wonder why they stopped making it?


----------



## nolexforever

the Gen1 P99 u see pictured had a propriety rail. when the Gen2 came out in 2004, it used a picatinny rail.

every once in a blue moon, u might find the newer BA7 laser for sale. u might find the BA5 on a Gen1 P99 for sale. still almost impossible to find.

http://www.insighttechgear.com/products-x2l.htm
the X2L by Insight Technology is another good choice for light+red laser combo for half the price of the Viridian light+green laser combo.


----------



## Bullseye

Smith & Wesson has never taken over Walther Firearms. They are the importer for Walther Firearms. I have the first generation P99 .40 and have'nt been able to locate a tac light that will fit the first generation P99's proprietary rail. Umarex use to make a rail adaptor for the first generation, but its long been discontinued. The Streamlight TLR-2 tac light/laser will fit the 2nd generation P99 (2004 and newer) if you use the S&W insert that comes with the light.


----------

